# 5w30



## ratford (Jun 12, 2008)

Is Mobile 1 5w30 Ok?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 5w30 (ratford)*

Look down a couple of posts: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3880079
Long story short, the ONLY Mobil 1 oil that is certified for U.S. spec VW and Audi engines is Mobil 1 0W-40, period, full stop, the end.


----------



## ratford (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry about the dumb question i am new to this forum and just found all the faqs


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (ratford)*

Sorry for jumping down your throat, I thought you were someone else re-asking an almost identical question.








Since you're new here, a real good place to start is with the following post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851690
If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------

